# Color scheme?



## Dr. Confoundo (Jan 16, 2002)

Am I the only one who finds these colors to be a bit hard to read? The bright blue against the black background is bad enough, but the dark purple is almost unreadable.

Any chance of these being changed, either globally or individually?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2002)

Bright blue?  There's no bright blue that I can see....?

As for the purple buttons, I honestly find them extremely easy to read.  Is anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Dr. Confoundo (Jan 18, 2002)

Not knowing the specific names for these types of things, I'll try and identify what I meant more specifically.

Look up at the top of the page.
Directly underneath the EN-World logo is a line of links reading, in this case, "EN World Messageboards > Meta - Forums About Forums > Meta > Color scheme?", all on a black background.

Since I haven't gone to the page labelel "Meta - Forums About Forums", it shows up as a bright blue link against that black background. This isn't too bad, although the same blue link of "Report this post to a moderator" in my first post is harder to read, due to the greenish-grey background.

On the other hand, since I have been to the "Meta" page, that link shows up as a dull purple color. Against the black background, it is barely legible, but against the greenish-grey of my post, I can't read it at all.

So is this just something that only I am dealing with? Is this something that I can fix, by changing some of the settings on my computer?

Or is this a problem with the website? As in, you can change the color scheme of the website to make them more legible. If this is so, I'd suggest it.

Doc


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

your browser seems to be ignoring the Stylesheet of the forums. Either your browser is not compatible with Cascading StyleSheets (css) or you have your settings overriding all site settings.

The links according to the style are set as yellow.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2002)

They are, indeed, yellow.  Exactly the same colour as on the old boards.  Sounds like the problem is at your end, I'm afraid.


----------



## Dr. Confoundo (Jan 19, 2002)

Any suggestions on how to change that?


----------



## gubaru (Jan 19, 2002)

If you're using Netscape, go to _Edit -> Preferences_. Then choose _Appearance -> Color_. Make sure the check box for always use my colors is unchecked.

For IE, go to _Tools -> Internet Options_. Then choose _Accessibility_ and make sure all the ignores are unchecked.


----------

